# I just tried some store bought goats milk for the first time...



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 14, 2011)

It tasted... um.... interesting!  It said on the bottle "ultra pasterized". I am going to try it in cereal tomorrow and see how I like it. I am not really a milk person to begin with. It wasn't too bad, but I can't say I liked it. :/


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Oct 14, 2011)

Real goats milk taste nothing like the stores milk atleast to me. I believe the real  stuff is so much better.


----------



## elevan (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't judge goat's milk by the swill sold in the store.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 14, 2011)

No kidding. I wonder if cows milk is the same way?


----------



## elevan (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 14, 2011)

Is goats milk really filling? I know that cows milk can be.


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 14, 2011)

I was raised on store goats milk, expensive, but for good reason. I was born lactose intolerant. Couldn't even nurse! Doctors thought I was just a 'colicky' baby. Well, when it was finally discovered (after I had failure to thrive from not enough nutrition thanks to the doctor's being dimwitted  ) I was switched to soy formula and drank soy and nut milks growing up. BUT was I was getting towards early elementary school, I was able to start digesting animal milks. Cows milk, not a chance! But goats milk? Totally! Glad today I produce plenty of lactase naturally since I loooove dairy.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't imagine how ultra-pasteurized goat's milk must taste!   Well, I guess I CAN imagine it!  I make hot (warm) chocolate every morning and have started milking right into the mug with the chocolate already in the bottom.....looks like the doe is giving chocolate milk!   Yesterday  I was up early and decide to carefully warm some milk up on the stove in a double boiler, and kept testing it with my finger so I wouldn't pasteurize it...barely got it bath temp and I noticed a HUGE difference in taste compared to the fresh-squeezed version I've gotten used to.

Is there a lactating doe in your future?


----------



## kstaven (Oct 14, 2011)

Love real milk and can't stand the taste of what is passed off for milk in the stores. Most goat milk I have ever tasted from a carton got this reaction.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep milk tastes different when pasturized...I have a milk cow and goats also and believe me you can tell the difference. Dont like the store bought stuff...give me the real milk...cream and all....


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 14, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I can't imagine how ultra-pasteurized goat's milk must taste!   Well, I guess I CAN imagine it!  I make hot (warm) chocolate every morning and have started milking right into the mug with the chocolate already in the bottom.....looks like the doe is giving chocolate milk!   Yesterday  I was up early and decide to carefully warm some milk up on the stove in a double boiler, and kept testing it with my finger so I wouldn't pasteurize it...barely got it bath temp and I noticed a HUGE difference in taste compared to the fresh-squeezed version I've gotten used to.
> 
> Is there a lactating doe in your future?


I very much hope there is some goats in my future. I didn't love the taste of this ultra pasteurized store bought goats milk. But then again, I don't love the taste of store bought cows milk either. I am not going by the store bought milk I tasted today. I don't think so many people would raise goats if their milk tasted like that! So I know milk from your backyard must not only be healthier for you but must also taste better! I assume it is sort of like the comparison between store bought eggs or farm fresh eggs. I will definitaly taste fresh goats milk before purchasing any dairy goats, though.  

I have never heard of a goat that gave chocolate milk!  Can I have one?


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 14, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I have never heard of a goat that gave chocolate milk!  Can I have one?


They are a dark brown color.  They smell very choclatty.  You have to be extra careful to keep them cool in the summer or their horns will melt off.  I'm not kidding.  It's a very sad phenomenon.  They are native to Alaska and I think Greenland.  If you try to bring them to a warm climate, they just melt away to nothing.


Sara
Queen Mum


----------



## freemotion (Oct 14, 2011)

The ears melted off mine....


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 14, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> The ears melted off mine....


See, you should have kept it cool!  Now it's becoming a nigerian dwarf chocolate goat...


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 14, 2011)

Darn, no chocolate goat for me then, unless I kept her in the air conditioned lounge all summer! 

I can get fresh goats milk in the store that has been pasteurized and is 'ok' at least I can drink it but the ultra pasteurized.  One sip made DH say he'd never try goat milk again.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 15, 2011)

They MELT?! No.... 
Seriously! No This can't be true...
I will believe it when I see it. Pictures please!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 15, 2011)

Chocolate goats. Hmmm imagine the money I will save on chocolate bunnies this year... lol

My 13 yr old tried the fresh goat milk for the 1st time the other day & LOVED it. That's saying a lot coming from a 13 yr old....


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 15, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> They MELT?! No....
> Seriously! No This can't be true...
> I will believe it when I see it. Pictures please!


Can't take pictures.  The heat from the flash melts the goat!  Like I said.  You have to be very careful...

Sara


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 15, 2011)

I like milk either way and grew up on Skim milk.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 15, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 15, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 16, 2011)

store bought goats milk tastes like my fresh goat milk tastes right after it goes bad... goaty! 

fresh goats milk does NOT taste goaty.  

... and I'm pretty sure those chocolate milk producers are from Switzerland... you know Swiss Chocolate Goats...
and that my Lamanchas must be PART swiss chocolate goats because their ears melted off before I got them!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 16, 2011)

zzGypsy said:
			
		

> store bought goats milk tastes like my fresh goat milk tastes right after it goes bad... goaty!
> 
> fresh goats milk does NOT taste goaty.
> 
> ...


No, no, you've got all wrong.  They were originally called  La MUNCHas goats.  It somehow was morphed to the word La Mancha when the movie Man from La Mancha became popular.  

Here's the real story behind the ears...

You've heard of babies that suck on their thumbs in utero, well the famed La Munchas goats suck on each others ears in utero and they do it so persistently that most are born with no ears.  It's an odd phenomenon.  Once in a while the babies escape the problem and you find the little ones have a bit of an ear flap.  It was suspected for years, but until goat scans were invented the phenomenon remained unproven.  (A goat scan is similar to a cat scan only done on goats instead of cats.)  Sure enough, there were little goats sucking and chewing away.   The extra proteins, btw, do assure that the kids are born healthy.  So no harm done.  Even though the kids do look a bit odd.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 16, 2011)

Must be a strictly US phenomenon, all goats born over here have their ears intact.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, with chocolate goats, you don't always know until you take a picture with a flash, then it is too late.  Here is the picture taking in cool weather.  We didn't know this was a chocolate goat:







We foolishly put her out in the sun and also used a flash on the camera and this was the result:


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 17, 2011)

Awwwww! You need to be more careful with those chocolate goats.


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 17, 2011)

entirely too funny, the lot of you!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope she hasn't melted away completely!   But you can be forgiven, IF you DON'T let it happen again!   Was her mother upset?   I note that there is a bottle beside her.  (I'm guessing her mother melted away already, thus the bottle.  There is NO chocolate milk in it.  This could have saved her ears,  at least partially, you know.   But, sadly, most people don't realize it and so it's a permanent disfigurement.  You are lucky her tail didn't get any exposure!


----------

